# The best snake



## Pac-12 (May 10, 2015)

Hey dudes...I am a Commercial Plumber & have been for my career...i am getting ready to start on my own & plan on doing T&I...however I know i should probably get a snake & camera....My question to you service guys what would be the best ones to get in your humble opinions.... I do not know much about them as i have only used one like 3 times....Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

What's yur budget? Do you plan on focusing on commercial service, residential or both? For a camera a ridgid mini with a CS6 is the way to go, as far as a snake a K-60 is an awesome machine as far as sectionals go (it will run 7/8" and 5/8" cable), and spartan 300 is a great drum machine and you can get a 100 drum for the same frame. 

These will get ya goin then you can upgrade to a jetter


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Not this again.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

If you really want to know go back in the archives of this and other forums.

Or hire me to tell you.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Well a bit of advice if I may. Drain cleaning, especially cable work is a skill that can take years to master. I'm closing in on 10 years... I have my tricks, I know my limits, but if I ignore what the cable and machine are telling me I get bit.

My best advice is either hire an experienced drain cleaner, go on service calls, or offer a local reputable drain cleaner to ride along to learn.

Not putting you down, but a cable can be a real liability to yourself, your customer, customers property.... I'd say this to anyone. I almost lost my left thumb about five~years back because I wasn't paying attention. 

As far as the best machines go... Depends on what you learn on and what is right for you and the skills you've developed. I like drum machines. Others like sectionals.

For the love of Pete, don't just buy a machine without having the experience to use it no matter the recommendations or reviews about it. I say this not just because of safety and liability, but when it comes to time and profit.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rent a drum type and a sectional type and see which type you prefer using then narrow your choice to what manufacture


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Well a bit of advice if I may. Drain cleaning, especially cable work is a skill that can take years to master. I'm closing in on 10 years... I have my tricks, I know my limits, but if I ignore what the cable and machine are telling me I get bit.
> 
> My best advice is either hire an experienced drain cleaner, go on service calls, or offer a local reputable drain cleaner to ride along to learn.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it any better. Been doing it all my life and I STILL had BETTER listen to what that machine is telling me. It can HURT you!!!!!!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sierra2000 said:


> Rent a drum type and a sectional type and see which type you prefer using then narrow your choice to what manufacture


Good idea.... but.... When I went out on my own and working on financing for a van, machines, etc. I had to rent a few machines. The mainline machines I rented were all junk! I mean, they worked, I got the jobs done, but it was a PITA experience! If I was introduced on these rental machines I'd be doing some other kind of work for a living without looking back. Every job took twice as long, improper cutter assortment, numerous kinks (which doesn't really bother me unless it's really bad), and all open drums. One place I rented from the peddle kept going flat on me after 30 seconds at full RPM! I did my normal field repair, cutting 1/4" of the hose off... nope, still did it... making me look like some hack a$$hat in front of my customer. Believe me, I had some choice words with the rental place when I returned it. Response was "We put pinhole leaks in the peddles so people don't damage the machines." WTF! How can you build the torque required to remove a thick root ball?!?! Even though I complained enough and didn't have to pay for the piece of garbage, I'll never go back there for anything. I asked them how do they expect payment when all they rent are boat anchors.

I hate to say it, but the best machine I rented was from Home Depot. 

Glad those days are over!


----------



## Pac-12 (May 10, 2015)

Thank you guys! I am going to do some ride alongs...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's going to be a long uphill run for sure...

I'd say about 100 drain cleaning jobs with a good guy teaching you, and you might be able to get through most jobs with a minimal level of competence...

But you sure better have the teacher a phone call away after that...

I'll tell you truthfully that I don't really even want to talk to a noobie about what he thinks is going on with a drain until he's got about a years worth of experience....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Everyone has different ways of doing things. What works for me, doesn't work for the next guy. Years back I worked with a guy, we each had our own vans and different ways of doing things when it came to cabling. We'd actually trade calls if things weren't working out, obviously letting the boss know. I can't tell you how many calls we made to each other saying "You couldn't get that?! It took me all of five minutes!" I learned alot from him, and like wise.

A year is a good start, but even at my level, I still find drains that teach me a lesson. I guess that's why I like it so much. Sure, I like to be in and out in 45 minutes, but at the same time I like a challenge.


----------

